# Meet the toughest animal on the planet:



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...frozen-boiled-float-space-live-200-years.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

> The animals can also live for a decade without water and even survive in space.


Now imagine if something like that existed on an alien planet, and managed to survive a trip to our planet... say, by hitching a ride on a meteor...


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

solarz said:


> Now imagine if something like that existed on an alien planet, and managed to survive a trip to our planet... say, by hitching a ride on a meteor...


Maybe thats how they got here


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

MDR said:


> Maybe thats how they got here


The invasion is already complete 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Really cool article but I think their definition of "animal" is a little off and misleading.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

It looks almost fake! That's creepy.


----------

